# [SOLVED] Installing two sapphire r9 280x problems



## mattias1172 (Apr 9, 2014)

System info: Mobo: Asus p8z77-v pro 
CPU: Intel i7 3770k 3.5ghz 
Ram: 16g rip jaw 1600 
Psu: corsair 850w 
Gpu: (being installed) sapphire r9 dual oc 280x 3g gddr5

To start, this is with one gpu connected, the computer runs fine until I try to instal drivers on to it it seems. So starting from a driver-less computer (basically after it's reset) the computer starts up while plugged into the gpu. I go to install the driver from either the website or the cd. If it's the website it crashes or freezes during download, if it's the cd it freezes on black screen after successful download on restart. Doesn't work until I refresh or reset the PC. I tried updating bios but every download from Asus website isn't considered to be a bios file according to the update screen (pressing del and going to advanced/tools/etc). I had an nvidia 770 before the 280x that was acting in the same way. Thought it was a faulty card so I returned it and bought these two cards on amazon brand new. So I'm pretty sure it's not a faulty card. If anyone has any ideas I would greatly appreciate it. It's extremely frustrating at this point.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Installing two sapphire r9 280x problems*

This is on 8.1 x64 not x32 correct?

How are you connecting the Monitor by DVI, HDMI or VGA?

Are you using more then 1 monitor?

When the screen goes black try hitting the Win+Shift+Left/Right keys to see if it cycles through monitor selection.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Installing two sapphire r9 280x problems*

Have you tried updating the BIOS with this....

*ASUS Update Utility*



 This tool allows you to control your motherboard BIOS on all Windows-based systems. This particular utility allows you to download and update BIOS files from the Internet, and you can also use this utility to save BIOS files. You can view information about the BIOS version that you are using. The ASUS Update Utility is available on the CD that came with your motherboard. To use this utility, however, you must have either a network Internet connection or an Internet Service Provider (ISP). This tool is listed on your CD as ASUS Update plus a series of numbers starting with the letter "V." The V refers to the version of the update. There is a wizard to walk you through the process of installing the utility.



ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum- EZ Flash 2 - the safest way to update BIOS


​


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Installing two sapphire r9 280x problems*

also if you manually download the BIOS from the asus site you have to change the extension of the file. It tells you what extension to rename it to in your manual usually it is .CAP or .ROM


----------



## mattias1172 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Installing two sapphire r9 280x problems*

So here is what I tried tonight: first off, my op is 64-bit. Second, I installed the Asus program from the cd (can't remember the name ATM) that let's you monitor the computer, change settings, and has Asus update built into it. So I went on Asus.com, found my mobo, downloaded the newest bios from their sight, and ran it using the Asus update. The instal went through, it flashed the mobo, restarted, and upon completion, I went to the Asus update program again, and it still said I was running 1805 and not 2104, what I had just flashed it too. I checked the name of the file, it was the 2104 file, so I removed the graphics cards from my PC just to make sure, checked all updates (turns out Asus update had an update to do) restarted, and repeated the whole process. Upon restarting, it again said I was in 1805 even after checking the file and updating the updater. I decided to try and install my gpu thinking maybe the Asus software just needed a little while to update itself. I shut down my computer, installed one gpu into the top slot, and turned on the computer. It stayed at the black screen so I shut it down and launched the "refresh" option under trouble shooting. I refreshed the computer, and it started up with the gpu plugged in and my monitor plugged into it. Got to my home screen, and went to install the Asus software again (the refresh deleted it) and the computer froze as soon as I clicked run on the cd options. I can't think of any other ideas to fix this. The computer runs absolutely fine unless it has a gpu plugged in.

-side note, computer I hooked up to the moniter via a dvi adapter to VGA cable. I would use hdmi but I don't have an hdmi input in my monitor nor access to one ATM. Since the computer displays on it fine, I don't think this is an issue.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Installing two sapphire r9 280x problems*

First of all the asus software will not be affecting your graphics card. You dont even need the asus software, the only part of the software that comes with asus boards that I use is the one that lets you use the usb ports when the pc is turned off.

download the appropriate drivers for the card from ATi site

You should always update the bios from within the bios or use the buttons it tells you to press in the manual when you turn the pc on to update it when you have a flash drive connected.

The gpu should only be plugged into a pcie 16 slot.


----------



## mattias1172 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Installing two sapphire r9 280x problems*

I do have it plugged into the pcie 16 slot. The mobo has two, it's plugged into the top one. When I get a chance tonight, I will try updating the bios from within bios again. I believe the extension it needs is .cap so I will try that. As for downloading the drivers for the card, I have tried in the past and it freezes every time during download. I even tried downloading the drivers without the gpu installed (which worked) then restarting, plugging in the gpu, and tried installing. Once again it froze during installation. But I'm hoping that updating the bios might fix the issue. I even tried using the power cables that came with the card just to make sure. Still no change.


----------



## mattias1172 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Installing two sapphire r9 280x problems*

*Problem resolved. Please close thread. *


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Installing two sapphire r9 280x problems*

What did you do to resolve the problem?


----------



## mattias1172 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Installing two sapphire r9 280x problems*

I went into bios and told it to use the pcei slots for default graphics then went to device manager and disabled intel 4000 on board graphics. I thought I disabled the on board graphics before but apparently not. But it worked this time along with the bios setting.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Installing two sapphire r9 280x problems*

glad you resolved it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Installing two sapphire r9 280x problems*

Thanks for letting us know.


----------

